# Gonna buy a Glock



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I told myself that I would never go to the Dark side. I like most guns, but really like the classics and traditional ones. That said, it is time for a new handgun, and my first full size one at that(I only have CC mouseguns, Walther PPK/S, PM9, KT P32, and Walther P22). I was deciding between a high end 1911 in .45 and a Glock 19. I have since decided on the G19 for many reasons, not limited to, but including: cost, reliability, proven track record, ammo considerations, handling, accuracy, durability, accesories, and a lot more. Let me say that I have never shot a Glock before. I didn't care for them, and thought that I never would. I have shot my friend's XD-45 once and thought that it was OK and didn't recoil at all like I thought it would(I figured a lightweight plastic framed weapon would be trying to fly out of my hand, esp in a .45. That was not the case at all). I went to the local gun store today and handled/dry fired several different Glock models. They were all a tad thicker than I had envisioned, but after a few minutes, I didn't even notice. I did notice how well all of them pointed coming from a low retention position to proper sight alignment. I can get used to the very plastic feel of eveything, I just have to keep reminding myself that it is a Glock and will work 100%of the time. I will appreciate the low weight for CC when I move back to the Mainland though. As stated above, I own a Kahr PM9 and love the trigger on it, very smooth, no stacking and clean break. However, that little gun does kick a lot for me making a follow up shot a more than concious effort to put the front sight back on target. I am worried that the G19 might be similar in recoil. Next concern is the Glock trigger. It sure felt like a lot more than 5.5 pounds and it seemed to have some stacking. This was a NIB gun, will the stacking go away with trigger time? Those are really the only concerns I have with buying a Glock, let me know what the recoil level is like for a G19 and does the trigger remain the same, in terms of 'staginess' for the life of the gun. I know that first time shooters like the Glock and can shoot well with it. I hope I can learn this new trigger well. Thanks for any tips/pointers and help.:smt1099


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I am also pretty much set on getting a G19, so I am looking forward to responses to your opening post.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Call me another 19 owner-to-be. I just had my local shop put 19 with the RTF 2 grip texture on order for me a few hours ago.

As an admitted newbie to pistols, I spent about 20 minutes with the local Glock expert at the shop going over the gun. Here are some highlights, as I recall them. Hopefully you'll find them useful.

- Don't over-lubricate the gun. In fact, he field stripped a brand-new Gen 4 model 17 and showed me how over-lubed it was straight from the factory. He did say that while he's fastidious about keeping his CC 19 super-clean, the 19 that he uses on the range is quite dirty but doesn't cause him any problems.

- To reduce felt recoil, use a "high hold" with your strong hand and rest your strong hand's thumb on the weak hands thumb. Done correctly, this hold causes both thumbs to point at the target. In addition, it keeps the barrel axis closer to your hands which helps to keep muzzle rise to a minimum and make it quicker to take a second shot. Like I said, I'm a newbie and this made a lot of sense as he demonstrated it and I tried it.

- Dry-fire the gun to practice your hold and this will help to smooth out the trigger. Dry-firing does not hurt a Glock, according not only to this person but to many other sources that I've read.

- If you feel the trigger is too stiff at the factory 5.5-lb setting, you can easily have an armorer drop in a Glock 3.5-lb connector without violating your warranty. In fact, the guy who gave me all of this info runs the 3.5-lb connector in his Glocks.


Lastly, if you don't find the current grips completely to your liking, perhaps you should hold off buying until the new "Gen 4" 19 comes out. Supposedly Glock is officially unveiling the new Gen 4 line at the S.H.O.T. in Las Vegas this week (and I'm watching the S.H.O.T. blog to see if that happens). The Gen 4 will have interchangeable grips, offering 3 different sizes. In addition, the Gen 4 will have a reversible magazine catch. There are some Gen 4 guns out in shops now but the only two that I've seen are 17's. My local dealer said that they didn't know what Glocks would be available in Gen 4 trim in the near future - said another way, they don't know when a Gen 4 model 19 will be produced.

I hope that info is useful to you.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> Call me another 19 owner-to-be. I just had my local shop put 19 with the RTF 2 grip texture on order for me a few hours ago.
> 
> As an admitted newbie to pistols, I spent about 20 minutes with the local Glock expert at the shop going over the gun. Here are some highlights, as I recall them. Hopefully you'll find them useful.
> 
> ...


You mind sayin' what you paid for it?


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*G19c*



nukehayes said:


> I told myself that I would never go to the Dark side. I like most guns, but really like the classics and traditional ones. That said, it is time for a new handgun, and my first full size one at that(I only have CC mouseguns, Walther PPK/S, PM9, KT P32, and Walther P22). I was deciding between a high end 1911 in .45 and a Glock 19. I have since decided on the G19 for many reasons, not limited to, but including: cost, reliability, proven track record, ammo considerations, handling, accuracy, durability, accesories, and a lot more. Let me say that I have never shot a Glock before. I didn't care for them, and thought that I never would. I have shot my friend's XD-45 once and thought that it was OK and didn't recoil at all like I thought it would(I figured a lightweight plastic framed weapon would be trying to fly out of my hand, esp in a .45. That was not the case at all). I went to the local gun store today and handled/dry fired several different Glock models. They were all a tad thicker than I had envisioned, but after a few minutes, I didn't even notice. I did notice how well all of them pointed coming from a low retention position to proper sight alignment. I can get used to the very plastic feel of eveything, I just have to keep reminding myself that it is a Glock and will work 100%of the time. I will appreciate the low weight for CC when I move back to the Mainland though. As stated above, I own a Kahr PM9 and love the trigger on it, very smooth, no stacking and clean break. However, that little gun does kick a lot for me making a follow up shot a more than concious effort to put the front sight back on target. I am worried that the G19 might be similar in recoil. Next concern is the Glock trigger. It sure felt like a lot more than 5.5 pounds and it seemed to have some stacking. This was a NIB gun, will the stacking go away with trigger time? Those are really the only concerns I have with buying a Glock, let me know what the recoil level is like for a G19 and does the trigger remain the same, in terms of 'staginess' for the life of the gun. I know that first time shooters like the Glock and can shoot well with it. I hope I can learn this new trigger well. Thanks for any tips/pointers and help.:smt1099


Hi,
I just bought a G19C (my 1st) and I highly recommend the "Compensator" version as it reduces the recoil a good bit. Secondly, before I took it into the range we swapped out the 5.5lb connector for a 3.5 lb. Right now I'm waiting for my Crimson Trace laser grips to come in, next week maybe, and then I'll be done with it, for now.
Anyway, I also have a Walther PPK/S .38 Auto that I bought for CC, but, there are many issues to be dealt with before I could let myself believe it's OK to carry. It's at S&W now for the 3rd time. I put CT laser grips on it too.
My thought process was that I can't depend on the PPK/S, for now, but sometime in the future I will, so I needed something between my 1911 and the .380 auto because I'm only 5'9" 160lbs., besides that .380 ACP ammo is extremely expensive and you can't find any to buy even if you were willing to pay the price. 9mm is available & reasonable.
Another thing about the Glock is the trigger, I like it but it's something that I don't have the ability to describe technically for you but I'll give it a shot. After firing it you don't have to fully release the trigger, you just let up slightly on the pressure you're applying and you'll feel it fall into a notch so to speak, it can't be much more than 1/16" and then you keep firing. It's a nice feature.Another thing I found in my investigation before I bought was that it doesn't require a lot of maintenance. As you know it's pretty easy to field strip it and that's another plus. I still have to practice on my 1911.
I found the perfect holster, for me, everyone's different, it's the Tucker Silent Thunder. It's main advantage is that it's adjustable, meaning there's a plate mounted on the back where you can change the cant 360 degrees. I have even used it in a cross-draw condition.
Regarding the "plastic feel" you mentioned a possible solution is one of the "Hogue" molded rubber slip over grips.It' gives a completely different feel from the plastic. It stays put in your hand much better. About $40. My last comment is that at 61 years old I need every advantage I need, referring to the CT laser grips on my guns, it's like American Express, I won't leave home without my laser grips. 
Put aside all the marketing and sales hype for Glock. it means nothing other than it effects the price of the gun.
Good Luck,
Jack


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

onalandline said:


> You mind sayin' what you paid for it?


Honestly, I don't know. They are going to get a couple of copies of it in based on my interest. I know that I'll get a discount for a prior range rental of a 19 and also a discount for my wife's employer having a corporate membership at their range. Once the pistol arrives (hopefully early next week), I'll pay for it and see what I get for a deal.


----------

